# New Mexico Wild



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I seem to be running into everything except for coyotes on my New Mexico trip. I've seen 3, but haven't called a single one in 30+ stands over the last 5 days.

Anyway.... I have run into some of New Mexico's wild so I thought I would share. My favorite is the albino buffalo. Still not sure why he's got that thing in his ear...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris, Nice photos ! I think you should have been duck hunting !

Hope you have reports of some yotes taking dirt naps next time.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Big time jealous man, GREAT PICS! I think that Albino Buffalo is either a Charlaise (sp?) or a Park cow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics, That dog was teasing you. Try snowshoe 2.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Anyway.... I have run into some of New Mexico's wild so I thought I would share. My favorite is the albino buffalo. Still not sure why he's got that thing in his ear...


 BWAHAHAHAHAHA, albino buffalo, you're a hoot Chris. Great pics, I am assuming you have a big telephoto lens to get that close to those speedgoats? I hate it when coyotes correctly calculate bullet trajectory and stand there looking at you from just past effective range.
By the way ebbs, you are close, Charolais.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

albino buffalo







maybe a white colored animal of a bovine type. . .


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

DesertGhost said:


> albino buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, he's aware DG. Just our leader's great sense of humor coming out again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How far out of town are you hunting Chris ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How far out of town are you hunting Chris ?


I was hunting way the heck out.... I think almost too far. Today I thought a little differently. Coyotes love to be by people, so I decided to stay closer. I'm making a new post now with the results. Oh... and I owe it all to you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA, albino buffalo, you're a hoot Chris. Great pics, I am assuming you have a big telephoto lens to get that close to those speedgoats? I hate it when coyotes correctly calculate bullet trajectory and stand there looking at you from just past effective range.
> By the way ebbs, you are close, Charolais.


Haha... yea I have an 18-200 lens which isn't great, but then I shoot in a really high res format and im able to zoom and crop and all that fun stuff. So even with the lens fully zoomed in, those things started out as specs on the photo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear I could be of assistance. You are never to far from town.


----------

